# finding things hard



## claire82 (Mar 2, 2012)

finding things very hard at the mo we've been trying for 5yrs for a second baby had 1 miscarriage everyone seems to be getting pregnant really easily my sister is due to have her baby this month she doesn't understand I'm finding it hard feel like crying


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Claire welcome to the right place to be where you can rant cry and express all those feelings to people who understand first hand how you feel! We've been ttc number two for over a year now and it is Sally hard to watch those around me getting pregnant and having babies but I've gained so much support from the lovely ladies on here. Do you have a ttc plan? I love plans! They help me cope. Keep in touch


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Claire, you are not alone and you are incredibly strong for not giving up on a dream.  It's a difficult situation for people who haven't experienced the heartache themselves so don't blame your sister.  I'm sure she cares for you regardless. My Mum & Sister did not really understand either but they worried about me all the same which was all I could ask for.

If I can offer any practical advice or emotional support, just ask.


----------



## claire82 (Mar 2, 2012)

the doctors won't send us to the fertility clinic because we have a ds so we have to try and save the money which we are finding hard we haven't got savings or anything.I'm also diabetic and have an underactive thyroid.finally nice to know people who understand.


----------



## littleprincess (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi claire,
So sorry you're going through a rough time  
Can't believe that you've not been refered or even offered simple blood tests to check for ovulation. We were offered these when we had been trying 12 months + for second without a question, then again 6 months after second miscarriage as 35 then  (these showed irregular ovulation) Have also been referred for recurrent miscarriage testing without a question even though healthy pregnancy in past.
Am quite shocked and disgusted when I read some of the posts on here that highlight how levels of care and support within the NHS vary so dramatically. It doesn't matter if you have had a child successfully already, this combined with the diabetes and thyroid problem should get any half decent GP to begin routine tests and to get you on a waiting list  to see an NHS consultant. Do you see a consultant regularly for the diabetes? Know at our local hospital they have a clinic devoted to diabetic women to help with pre-conception health etc.... It really is a lottery what you get offered. 
Really hope you can get someone to listen to you and take your concerns seriously soon,
Sending lots of


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Claire/little princess, I had the same from my GP as we have DS. Following normal hormone blood tests and one normal semen analysis, my GP told me I was entitled to no further investigation. Just in case, I went a second time to my surgery for a second opinion from another GP and was told the same.

So the NHS are quite happy to treat the binge-drinkers and drug addicts across the whole of the UK but not those with secondary infertility in some areas though it can have so many repurcussions [I think it triggered a bout of depression in me].

So we just saved and saved and had further testing and treatment privately. Claire, I really hope you can find a way to fulfill your dream.


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Claire, i'm in a similar place to you, got one DS but been trying for a 2nd for well over a year now. Everyone, and i mean everyone, around me pregnant. 5 girls at work, my BF,my SIL and my own sis (just given birth). Finding it hard to deal with but trying to focus on DS and hubby for now, easier said than done.

However I am both shocked and outraged that the GP has not referred you?! My GP has been nothing but supportive and says secondary infertility can be as bad and painful as primary infertility and 100% supportive and done all the tests etc and made the referral to a fertility consultant?

 all the best for you


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

im shocked too at your gps attitude.

Im 42 and have dd conceived quickly in 2007. Trying for number 2 and its not happening for us. My gp ordered full hormonal and blood tests aswell as making referral to fertility hospital where my dp had 2 full sperm analysis, i had a further set of blood tests and a hycosy scan. All was on the nhs for which I am very grateful.

Unfortunately after that its paying all the way !!!!!!!

Maybe you should take some of the examples from this thread and speak agin with your gp.


----------



## claire82 (Mar 2, 2012)

they done one blood test and one semen test we even changed doctors they said the same they wont do any more unless we pay to go private they said I'm ovulating and my partner has low sperm count with 40 percent mobility. Ive just changed back to the original doctors no its been another year to see if they will do anything else surely if it goes on longer than 5yrs they would help.


----------

